# Protecting cans of finishing materials from freezing



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

There have been a couple of nights here where the temperature has dropped close to or below freezing. I have some boiled linseed oil, satin poly, and mineral spirits that I normally keep in my garage, which is unheated. On those really cold nights I've been bringing that stuff in the house. I didn't see anything on the cans about protecting them from freezing, I just figured it can't be good for them.

What do you all do, if anything, about this issue?


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I keep all finishing materials, glues, and anything that would be suspect to temperature changes in the house.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi Brian
I have stored Boiled linseed oil and mineral spirits in a unheated space with out problems. poly might ok too. I think I would be more concerned about your safety storing hazardous materials inside your house than I would about your materials freezing. Perhaps you could store you material in a container in your garage with a blanket of insulation around them.The absolute safest way to store flammable materials is in a fire proof container.I think I've seen plans somewhere that you can build one with simple materials like 5/8 drywall.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

All oil based product I leave in the shop, which is seperate from the house, and unheated when I'm not there keeping the wood heater stoked. Anything that is water based gets stored at the house during the winter months. It's a pain carrying things back and forth as I need them, but I once had about thirty dollars worth of glue ruined because it froze. So, I figure saving that much money is worth the hassle. 
By the way, the glue that I had freeze on me, it seemed fine. After it thawed, I shook it up real good and the consistancy seemed right, so I used it. The wood that was glued with it, all you had to do was look at it hard and it would fall apart. The freezing and thawing of it done something to the chemical makeup of it. If glue has been frozen, throw it out. I wouldn't use it. I've never actually had water based finishes freeze, like paint or water based stain. I have heard stories about what happens to it though.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

William, I never would have guessed that about glue. Good tip!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Mineral spirit based stuff won't be harmed. Water based will. Break 'em up by basic formulae. I keep the glue and WB finishes in the heated area.
Bill


----------

